# Altolamprologus compressiceps Sumbu Shell



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

After searching for a while I finally found some Sumbus! I order 6 about 3/4 - 1 inch long. I set up a new 40 breeder so they could have a tank to themselves with hopes I could keep a small breeding colony one day. Here is my build process and a few pics of the fish.

The DIY stand build to hold two 40s

































































Painting the back black and aquascaping









































A few pics of the Sumbus in the tank shortly after their shipment arrived.


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

A few more...


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice job on the stand, I have used that design before and found it very sturdy.

Congrats on the fish pickup, nice looking fish and a breeding group will be awesome. I find that the sumbu's I have came out of hiding much better when I added some small schooling fish such as Oryzias woworae, the neon blue ricefish.


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

I currently have a small school of gold tetras that school the top of the tank. Hopefully that will give the Sumbus a secure feeling to keep them out of hiding.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice scape! I like the rock formation there. It looks natural and balanced.

A few easy and hardy plants such anubias slipped or tied into the rocks crevices will make it look more refreshing


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

I've never had plants in any of my tanks before, but you've got my interest levels up.


----------



## Tanganyika (Apr 4, 2015)

I love the setup. I too have been looking for sumbu shell. Can anybody post some photos of adults? Maybe with the top fin standing up? Also where can I find these? Thanks So much!!


----------

